# 1 Dec 11:  Flag lowered as Canada's K'Har mission wraps up



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2011)

Thought this rated a thread on its own for now   


> The Maple Leaf flag that symbolized the Canadian Forces presence in Kandahar Province since August 2005 was lowered for the last time earlier today, in a ceremony at Kandahar Airfield to mark the end of Canada’s military presence in southern Afghanistan, under Operation ATHENA.
> 
> “Over the past several years, Canada and the Canadian Forces played a significant role in establishing the security foundation in Kandahar Province that set the conditions for governance and development,” said the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence. “I'm proud of the work of our men and women in Afghanistan's most dangerous province. Our commitment is now centred in Kabul, with our military contribution to the NATO Training Mission, which is building the professional capacities of the Afghan national security forces.”
> 
> ...


CEFCOM Info-machine, 1 Dec 11


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Dec 2011)

Photos here.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the link Rheo, good photos.
Not to hijack the thread, but I started watching some of the videos and I got a huge flashback.  The video http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np? brought back images of my Pl doing CLPs, that's even my compound we were based out of that they were prepping in.  Good times.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Dec 2011)

The compound looked strange without the monument there.  The photos saddened me somewhat, I wish I could have returned for one more tour.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Dec 2011)

Corporal Pete Van Eyekeren of the Canadian Force's 463 Squadron holds the Canadian flag aloft from the CC-130J Super Hercules aircraft as it taxies to the hanger at the Canadian Forces Base Trenton November 30, 2011. The aircraft and crew of Task Force Canuck marked the end of deployment in Afghanistan with a round the world journey that began from their departure from Kandahar. Task Force Canuck formally ceased operations in Afghanistan on November 16.











Loadmaster Sergeant Ken Ryan of Canadian Force's 463 Squadron greets his daughter Jocelyn after his CC-130J Super Hercules landed at the Canadian Forces Base Trenton November 30, 2011. The aircraft and crew of Task Force Canuck marked the end of deployment in Afghanistan with a round the world journey that began from their departure from Kandahar. Task Force Canuck formally ceased operations in Afghanistan on November 16.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 Dec 2011)

Joking portion of post: Must have been cold for him to hold that flag up all the way from Kandahar.

Serious portion of post: Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

